# Oklahoma City Commuter Rail Fantasy Map



## Pere Flyer (May 18, 2018)

A fantasy map that I created with Google's "My Maps" feature: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mG7qUYWv3N0KaiiQpUnsCNmJJ3Y_We_n&usp=sharing

The Oklahoma City metropolitan area is booming. At 1.4 million people, the region's population could reach 2 million by 2038. Streetcars and three local bus services serve isolated markets that need to be connected with each other and with unserved areas. A robust rail system is crucial to complement the freeways and boulevards already clogged with traffic between the city center and the suburbs.

OKC is blessed with several existing rail lines that emanate from a central trunk between Wiley Post Park and Santa Fe Depot, so I did my best to take advantage of those existing rights-of-way. This plan would require an RTA to purchase all trackage, double/triple/quadruple track, and handle dispatching.

In addition to track capacity improvements, construction would include:

-- Track connection from Meridian/Airport Rd to and from Will Rogers World Airport

-- Track connection to OU Health Center via Lottie Ave

-- Track connection to Cowboy Museum via Remington Place/NE Grand Boulevard

-- Transfer station and track connections at crossing north of I-40

-- Capitol Center: intermodal hub between N/S trains and E/W buses

A note on scheduling: lines between Wiley Post Park and Capitol Center would have staggered scheduling--let's say 12 minutes apart--to give core city-dwellers convenient corridor service while maintaining hourly commuter service from the suburbs.

My goals were:

-- To serve the outlying communities with workday-compatible service to OKC and several park-n-ride stations

-- To recognize the state's football culture and the needs of OKC's largest suburb (Norman)

-- To serve the OKC airport from the north, south, and west

-- To connect colleges/universities with the airport, sister campuses, and downtown OKC

-- To connect riders with entertainment destinations

This is my first transit map. I'd appreciate feedback on everything, but I'm particularly concerned about how the north/south routes overlap with each other and how the east/west routes terminate downtown. Additionally, ideas are welcome on how to better serve Midwest City, Del City, and Tinker AFB, as well as Northwest OKC.

Thank you, and enjoy!


----------

